# Eclipse, Console gibt Fragezeichen zurück.



## towelie8 (17. Dez 2020)

Guten Tag,
ich habe ein Problem was mich dezent verzweifeln lässt.
Ich will ein einfaches char[] Array ausgeben, doch die Console gibt mit "?" zurück.
Habe über Window -> Preferences -> General -> Workspace das Text file encoding auf UTF-8 gestellt, ohne Erfolg.
Auch alle anderen encodings durchprobiert, ohne Erfolg. Sogar Eclipse neuinstalliert, doch das Problem verfolgt mich weiterhin.
Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
Habe ein Screenshot in den Anhang gepackt.

Grüße


----------



## httpdigest (17. Dez 2020)

Du versuchst ja auch, Zeichen mit dem Codepoint 0 oder 1 auszugeben. Dafür gibt es in keinem Zeichensatz ein druckbares Zeichen.


----------



## towelie8 (17. Dez 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Du versuchst ja auch, Zeichen mit dem Codepoint 0 oder 1 auszugeben. Dafür gibt es in keinem Zeichensatz ein druckbares Zeichen.


Ein Kumpel von mir hat die selbe Methode ausgeführt und bekommt das Array ganz normal ausgegeben. Wie im Bild zu sehen werden mir auch ä,ü und ö so angezeigt.


----------



## httpdigest (17. Dez 2020)

Nein, hat er nicht. Er hat nicht *ganz exakt* den von dir (komischerweise per Screenshot und nicht per Text in code-Tags) geposteten Code ausgeführt.
Ich habe dir bereits den Grund für den Fehler genannt. Jetzt liegt es an dir, den Fehler zu beheben.


----------



## towelie8 (17. Dez 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Nein, hat er nicht. Er hat nicht *ganz exakt* den von dir (komischerweise per Screenshot und nicht per Text in code-Tags) geposteten Code ausgeführt.
> Ich habe dir bereits den Grund für den Fehler genannt. Jetzt liegt es an dir, den Fehler zu beheben.


Sorry, danke für die Hilfe.

Grüße


----------

